# Cohiba Maduro 5 Genios



## RGianelli (Jul 20, 2007)

I just love this cigar..This was my big splurge for the year..and maybe the next....

Rob


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Omg:dribble: :dribble: :dribble:


----------



## Daniel D (Jun 22, 2007)

Looks great brother!


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Looks tasty... I cant wait till I have the money to splurge on a nice box like that.


----------



## bikeguy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi Rob...wow, what a sweet box! How long are you going to wait to sample one? I've got 5 singles that just came last week, gonna wait a month or so...although I've heard they're smoking very nicely now!


----------



## RGianelli (Jul 20, 2007)

bikeguy1 said:


> Hi Rob...wow, what a sweet box! How long are you going to wait to sample one? I've got 5 singles that just came last week, gonna wait a month or so...although I've heard they're smoking very nicely now!


They smoke great right out of the box..I've tried the genios and the magicos..Neither one had been aged at all..but they sure smoke like they have..

Rob


----------



## bikeguy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

That's great to know....I've actually got 5 Magicos, too. May have to move up my tasting schedule!


----------



## madmartigan1340-cl (Sep 10, 2007)

Wow..I am so jealous! Enjoy those, man.


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

That is a delicious looking cigar!


----------



## wes888 (Aug 16, 2007)

Yummy!!! Congrats on the fine purchase!


----------



## Daver3283 (Jul 8, 2007)

That has recently become my favorite cigar! I smoked one at the beginning of August, and was blown away. Last weekend I sampled the secretos, buthavenotyet tried the magicos. I am waiting for a friend or relative to go to Cuba so I can afford a box! I am definately jealous!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Never had the Maduro so Rob go ahead and send me one so I can do a review---LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

:dribble: :dribble: :dribble::dribble: :dribble: :dribble::dribble: :dribble: :dribble:


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Those look beautiful!! I will definitely be buying some of those bad boys soon!!


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

Those look amazing :dribble:


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Awesome pick up!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice splurge,hope I can do the same next year


----------



## guado (Apr 30, 2007)

Glad to hear they are good fresh Rob. I have a couple secretos from a trade a while back. I guess I Will go ahead and fire them up sooner than later.


----------



## smokin'Jef (Jul 2, 2007)

Marlboro Cigars said:


> :dribble: :dribble: :dribble::dribble: :dribble: :dribble::dribble: :dribble: :dribble:


I second this notion!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Whats with all these crazy pickups!!! This board has gone INSANE!!!:baffled: :baffled: :baffled: :baffled: :baffled: :baffled:


----------

